# Help me with a date?



## Gunsmoke47 (Dec 31, 2003)

Hi ya'll. Would one of you fine people answer a couple of questions for me? What was the time frame California Fig Syrup Co. bottles were made? Mine says California Fig Syrup Co.  Califig  Sterling Products (Inc)  Successor.  Also, what makes them worthless (so to speak) Was it the amount manufactured? Thanks, Kelley


----------



## Pontiled (Jan 1, 2004)

Kelley, they were made in very large numbers over many years. They  also don't represent a highly collectible field. Take another one, for example, but still it *IS* a collectible field; *Hall's Catarrh Cure*. It's very common, it's made in aqua glass, and, like yours, it's found all over the place. The difference? It says "Cure," making it into the Cure Collector's list of another example for their category.

 I don't have my books in front of me, saying when they started and stopped making your bottle, but someone else will come along.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 1, 2004)

Thanks Mike. I figured it to be early ranch era because the side seams go to the top. Really the only reason I was curious about it was because I found it right in the middle of an I.W. battleground that took place in Nov. 1874. Thought it might have fallen out of one of the soldiers packs, but I think it's too new for that.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 1, 2004)

Thanks Rick.


----------

